# Cohiba Red Dot Pequenos Cigar Review - Not too shabby



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I must say. A tasty cigar I enjoyed. Perfect for the before dinner wait. Had draw issues with one, but I sucked right through it.

Read the full review here: Cohiba Red Dot Pequenos Cigar Review - Not too shabby


----------

